# Holzfäller Simulator 2011



## hanselman (15. Februar 2011)

*Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Habe die ersten Bilder gefunden ssieht schon gut aus.
Holzfäller Simulator 2011 die ersten Bilder - Simulator Test


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Naja, da bleibt nur die Frage ob wer sowas wirklich spielt. Für mich sind die ganzen Simulationen nichts.


----------



## inzpekta (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Jau, frag ich mich auch...
Fast so schön wie der Angelsimulator...


----------



## F3IIX (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Ganz ehrlich? WTF

Ich kann den ganzen Simulatoren auch nichts abgewinnen... würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele Leute das echt spielen bzw kaufen. Aber wenn ich mir die Qualität von den Games so angucke, kann das kein sonderlich großes Publikum sein^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Egal welchen Simulator, vom Spielvergnügen, Grafik usw sind die alle gleich. Wie ich dir gestern schon beim Schneeraupen Sim. sagte ziehe dir ne Demo und probiere 30 min zu überleben ohne Frustmomente. Fahren unlogisch und ungenau, nervige Musik und grafisch keine Leckerlis. Welcher kommt morgen?


----------



## inzpekta (15. Februar 2011)

Waschmaschinen Simulator


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Wischmopfabriksimulstor oder was?


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Februar 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Waschmaschinen Simulator



xd das ist das spiel auf das ich die ganzen Jahre gewartet und jetzt ist es soweit ich sehe es schon vor mir wie der Baum gerade runterfällt und die äste immernoch dran sind obwohl sie abgeknickt sein müssen jetzt mal ehrlich wer braucht sowas das der ls simu schon beliebt ist kann doch nicht sein bissl tracker fahren ist doch lw am pc xd


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Holt euch lieber eine Axt, geht raus in den Wald und lasst allen Frust raus...mal im ernst, das soll sogar noch gesund sein


----------



## PEG96 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

wie wäre es mit einem simulator, bei dem nichts passiert und man nicht aggro gehen darf? bestimmt lustig. Das schlimmste wäre ein schulsimulator


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Hmm praktisch wäre ein PC Simulator da nicht jeder zu anfang genug Geld hat um ein system aufzubauen und es könnte dabei einiges passiere mit einem PC Simulator könnte man üben und wenn was net funzt kommt halt eine Fehler meldung so kann man vieles lernen.


----------



## Arthuriel (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Oh man, da fehlt nur noch der Simulatoren-Simulator bzw. der Simulator-Simulator.

Wem sowas jedoch gefällt, der kann es ja ruhig spielen, aber irgendwie sind diese Spiele doch irgendwie immer gleich oder?


----------



## NCphalon (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Hab nem Feuerwehrbegeisterten Kumpel letztes Jahr den Feuerwehr Simulator 2010 geschenkt... anscheinend sin da sogar fachliche Fehler drinn (Y-Verteiler dürfen net auf Pumpeneinlässe passen...).


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Mein Kind (3 1/2) zockt nur noch Landwirtschaftsimulator. Davor rFactor, logisch


----------



## proxygyn (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Ich hab zuerst gedacht, die ganze Meldung ist ein Witz. Mal ehrlich, Holzfäller Simulator, wtf?
Aber wems gefällt solls halt spielen. Shooter sind auch immer das Gleiche


----------



## troppa (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



> Wer alle Aufgaben gemeistert hat, darf im "freien Spiel" weitermachen und nach Herzenslust "Timber" rufen.


Macht man das so?! - War mir nicht bewußt, ruf immer: "Baum fällt!" - ist auch egal - hab schon alle Bäume gefällt. [/IRONIE]

Zum Thema: Solche Simulatoren, sollten meiner Meinung nach "Frust Simulator 4711" heißen, aber wems gefällt mit Harvester durch den Wald zu rasen ist's schon OK - Ich steh da mehr auf WRC bzw. Klasse-A/B-Wagen.


----------



## hanselman (4. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

bei amazon sind jetzt bilder und video zusehen. es wird eine demo kommen wie uig berichtet
Holzfäller Simulator 2011: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Jetzt mit 3 Pixeln mehr Inhalt, oder was? Gut jeder wie er will, aber nachdem ich einige Sims getetstet hatte bleibt mein Urteil bestehen


----------



## badjungle (9. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

3 pixel mehr  na bin mal morgen gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## inzpekta (9. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Hey...
Multiplayer-fähig: Mit Freunden im LAN oder übers Internet spielen!!!
Und es müssen ganze Stämme geliefert werden...

Na wenn das keine Laune macht!


----------



## cortez91 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Waschmaschinen Simulator


 

Wenn du den schon kaum noch erwarten kannst, kann ich dir nur so lange die DVD hier empfehlen 

Waschmaschinen-Impressionen: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## inzpekta (9. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Ja geil... und sogar auf Lager...

Gekauft!...NICHT!


----------



## KOF328 (9. März 2011)

darauf hat die welt gewartet.


----------



## MehmetB (9. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Da gibts dann auch Squads, Clanwars und Capture-The-Baumstamm 

Und beim Godmode-Cheat kommt eine Atombombe, haut alle Bäume um und man hat gewonnen.


----------



## The_Final (10. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Oh man, da fehlt nur noch der Simulatoren-Simulator bzw. der Simulator-Simulator.


Auch bekannt als IRG oder Infinite-Regress-Simulator: du spielst jemanden, der selbst IRG spielt, das bedeutet, die Figur die du steuerst, steuert wiederum eine Figur. Diese spielt denselben Simulator und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## badjungle (10. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Oh ist ausverkauft. scheint doch etwas zu sein. warte auf mein paket will jetzt auch testen


----------



## Ahab (10. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Mir absolut schleierhaft wie sich diese Spiele so extrem gut verkaufen können...  Willkommen in Zombieland.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Es spricht ja nix gegen die Simulationen, nur sollten die vernünftig umgesetzt sein. Schleierhaft ist mir trotzdem wieso man Berufe nachspielen will


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



Ahab schrieb:


> Mir absolut schleierhaft wie sich diese Spiele so extrem gut verkaufen können...  Willkommen in Zombieland.


 
Naja es gibt in Deutschland doch genug Singles oder wie auch immer. Ob eine Person echt so verzweifelt sein kann um sowas zu spielen


----------



## Jor-El (13. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Ich persönlich warte lieber auf den PC-Spiele-Simulator.
Alles andere macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Wenn man sich wenigstens im Multiplayer gegenseitig mit den Äxten "fällen" könnte.


----------



## Bull56 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

-angelsimulator
-lamdwirtschaftssimulator
-holzfällersimulator
-flugsimulator
-bus simulator
-kriegssimulator
-schiffsimulator
-zugsimulator
-notarztsimulator
-krankenhaussimulator

hmm-habe ich irwas vergessen?

wie wärs denn mit nem bestattungssimulator, erotiksimulator, müllabfuhrsimulator, oder autobahnsimulator?

ich hätte da noch ein paar ideen 

was für ein schmarrn mit den ganzen simulatoren...


----------



## TrixTerminator (14. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Mich verwundert am meisten.. hanselman hats wirklich ernst gemeint...


----------



## proxygyn (14. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Ihr seit zu verwöhnt.


----------



## HolySh!t (14. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



Bull56 schrieb:


> erotiksimulator, müllabfuhrsimulator, .


 
Gibbet beide auch schon

Sprnegemistersimulator oder ABrisssimulator hab ich mal durchgesielt, war recht lustig


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



cortez91 schrieb:


> Wenn du den schon kaum noch erwarten kannst, kann ich dir nur so lange die DVD hier empfehlen
> 
> Waschmaschinen-Impressionen: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


 
Bei den Rezensionen muss man doch einfach zuschlagen.
Warum sollte ich mich auch auf den kalten Küchenfussboden setzen, wenn ich Waschmaschinen bequem vom Sessel aus zuschauen kann?

 



Bull56 schrieb:


> -angelsimulator
> -lamdwirtschaftssimulator
> -holzfällersimulator
> -flugsimulator
> ...


 
Titanic-Tauchfahrtsimulator 
Titanic: Der Tauchfahrt-Simulator: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Chirurgie-Simulator
Chirurgie-Simulator 2011: Amazon.de: Games

Reeperbahnsimulator
Weinanbausimulator
Schrottplatzsimulator
Spezialfahrzeugesimulator

Wer führt die Liste weiter?


----------



## The_Final (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Titanic-Tauchfahrtsimulator
> Titanic: Der Tauchfahrt-Simulator: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
> 
> Chirurgie-Simulator
> ...


Autorensimulator
Spieldesigner-Simulator
Schlaflaborsimulator (tatsächlich kann man davon 2 Teile machen: einen aus der Sicht der Forscher und einen aus der Sicht der Testsubjekte)
Getränkeabfüllungsanlagensimulator
DJ-Simulator (ohne Musik, wegen der rechtlichen Problematik  )


----------



## Baer.nap (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Da mach ich lieber nen akw Simulator!


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Für manche wäre ein Sonderschulsimulator eine passende Möglichkeit.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Ob der dann auch den bestandenen Abschluß gleich ausdruckt?


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Ich hab die Lösung 
Anstatt weiterhin tausende Simulatoren zu machen die sich nur mit einem spezifischem Gebiet aufwarten, muss nur noch einer gemacht werden.
Der wird dann Real-Life-Simulator genannt und dort kann man jeden der Simulatorberufe ausüben. Inklusive Bewerbungen schreiben, Vorstellungsgespräche erleben und dann kann man sich endlich ans Steuer setzen 

Nach Feierabend kann man dann Freizeit geniessen (Reeperbahnsimulator, Angeln 2010 und so  ) und am nächsten Tag gehts weiter.
Alles in nur einem Simulator! YAY!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Nach Feierabend kann man dann Freizeit geniessen (Reeperbahnsimulator, Angeln 2010 und so  ) und am nächsten Tag gehts weiter.
> Alles in nur einem Simulator! YAY!


 
gibts schon, nennt sich Holodeck.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Und du sitzt da gerade drin oder wie?


----------



## badjungle (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Da schreibt jemand über ein Spiel was ihn gefällt und was macht ihr? Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn jemand so ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Die anderen Fans trauen sich ja noch nicht mal was zu schreiben aus Angst auch dass sie niedergemacht werden. Ihr seid mir die Richtigen sitz zu Hause am PC und macht euch drüber lustig. Die meisten kommen doch im realen Leben gar nicht klar darum lassen sie sich hier aus. Kennt man ja


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



badjungle schrieb:


> Da schreibt jemand über ein Spiel was ihn gefällt und was macht ihr? Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn jemand so ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Die anderen Fans trauen sich ja noch nicht mal was zu schreiben aus Angst auch dass sie niedergemacht werden. Ihr seid mir die Richtigen sitz zu Hause am PC und macht euch drüber lustig. Die meisten kommen doch im realen Leben gar nicht klar darum lassen sie sich hier aus. Kennt man ja


 

Was denn?
Ich hab auch den Gabelstaplersimulator und den Euro Truck Simulator hier.
Wenn da jemand drüber lästern will, weil die mittelmässig sind, sollen sie doch.

Diese Leute haben ja immerhin Recht! 
Das hält mich doch nit davon ab die Games zu zocken oder meine Meinung dazu kund zu tun.

Wenn man nicht über die Games lästern soll, sollen sie die halt mit ner anständigen Fahrphysik ausstatten, in jeder verdammten Auffahrt schliddert jeder Truck als fähre er auf purem Eis -.- Oder ich würde die Fahreransicht gerne per rechtem Ministick verändern, aber nööö, sowas gibts halt nur in gut gemachten Spielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Das ist es ja die Physik ist Mangelware dort. Hatte Stunden gebraucht ein paar Heuballen mit der Frontgabel aufzupicken ( da wäre es einfacher aus einer Pfütze einen Hai zu angeln ). Da hatte ich es vorgezogen den Trecker in die Elbe zu stellen. Der Abschlepp - Simulator war ähnlich, wennes so was im Real - Life gäbe wären die Pleite wegen der massigen Totalschäden. Billig und lieblos, das hat nix mt lächerlich machen zu tun.


----------



## proxygyn (16. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Mal ehrlich, diese Spiele sind imho billige Massenware für den nicht aufgeklärten Spielekäufer. Wie sollte sonst diese Unmenge an Simulationsspielen auf den Markt kommen, die alle mehr oder weniger identisch sind?
Was nicht bedeuten muss, dass man damit keinen Spaß haben kann.


----------



## inzpekta (17. März 2011)

Soll's doch jeder spielen der's mag. Hab ich nix dagegen.

Aber den der's nur lustig findet sei der Spaß gegönnt sich entsprechend darüber zu äußern. 

Nix für ungut und nix gegen den TE... Er hat es sicher nur gut gemeint.

Ich persönlich habe früher (sehr viel früher) auch vor Flugsimulatoren gesessen. Aber da gab's ja auch nur die...


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe früher (sehr viel früher) auch vor Flugsimulatoren gesessen. Aber da gab's ja auch nur die...


 
Die waren auch gut gemacht.
Das waren richtige Spiele, nicht ala "wir nutzen die gleiche, schlechte Grafik- und Physikengine für hunderte von Games, packen den Namen "Simulator" drauf und die Leute glauben sie bekommen was hochwertiges".

Damals waren Simulatoren ala Flight Simulator oder "Microsoft Train Simulator" eben noch ernsthafte Games, die gut gemacht waren.
Und den ersten Train Simulator von Microsoft habe ich richtig gemocht und gern gespielt.
Die guten alten "Sims" erkennt man heutzutage daran, dass die Fahrzeuge nicht wie blöd über den Bloden glitschen und an der besseren Grafik


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

*AW: Holzfäller Simulator 2011*

Nur waren die Flugsimulatoren noch gut und nich wie sowas was es jetzt zum teil gibt, schade ums Geld sag ich nur


----------

